# suspension questions



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

i am thinking about picking up an 01 a6 avant, it will be my daily driver, all i want to do is lower it and be done with it, where are some good places to check out suspension for these things, i havent seen much around


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: suspension questions (onelowjolf)*

H&R is the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: suspension questions (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_H&R is the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Ditto.... I have H&R Coilovers, h-sport swaybars and the car drives amazing. Smooth as butter as a daily, which is what i was looking for since i have a 1.5 year old. If that is all you are going to do, then do it right, and spend the money and get good suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: suspension questions (18turbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18turbo13* »_
Ditto.... I have H&R Coilovers, h-sport swaybars and the car drives amazing. Smooth as butter as a daily, which is what i was looking for since i have a 1.5 year old. If that is all you are going to do, then do it right, and spend the money and get good suspension.

oh yeah no doubt, how low can i got with the H&R's and do i need to do a front sway bar, or will the stock one work fine? i am going to LOW but it wont be tracked or raced or anything like that


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: suspension questions (onelowjolf)*

I need to get a pic of my car, but I am running 17 inch wheels, and have it about 1/4-1/2 inch from tire, and still could turn them down another 2" so they will go low enough, the only thing that i found, is that the rear if you go low and it is a quattro, my spring perches rub on the axle, but that is when i had the rear tucked a little, and two people in the back. You would be happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: suspension questions (18turbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18turbo13* »_I need to get a pic of my car, but I am running 17 inch wheels, and have it about 1/4-1/2 inch from tire, and still could turn them down another 2" so they will go low enough, the only thing that i found, is that the rear if you go low and it is a quattro, my spring perches rub on the axle, but that is when i had the rear tucked a little, and two people in the back. You would be happy with it.

thank you very much, i am going to look at the car in about 15 minutes, and possibly bring it home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: suspension questions (onelowjolf)*

here is what mine looks like....


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: suspension questions (18turbo13)*

are those ronal r 38? i have those also 17' changed the car a lot...gave it more sportier look. But i wish i could get the b5 rs4 wheels. they are similar to these but they're 18' 
very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: suspension questions (Veki)*

well i drove the car.... wasnt real happy with it, super clean, just not what i was expecting, thanks for the info from everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

